# [APP] [2.2+] EasyPhotoUpload v1.3.1 UPDATED: 8/2/2012



## adamwhiles (Nov 20, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
EasyPhotoUpload

The main purpose if this app is not to reinvent the wheel but make uploading photos to Facebook easy.

App Features:

Uses SSO for quick access
Choose what album to upload to
Upload multiple photos at once
Add captions to individual photos
Photo quality not lost
Fast quick and easy

Future Features

Create albums
Tag photos
Upload to friends wall
Share straight from android gallery

This is a BETA app... need feedback on functionality and compatibility.

Thanks!!

Download: v1.3.1 8/2/2012
Market link
https://play.google....easyphotoupload
Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## adamwhiles (Nov 20, 2011)

New update will be out this week with major improvements including the action bar... Ability to create a new album and working on option to download all Facebook pictures and albums to your phone.... Be on the lookout for the update... Will update OP when released as well..... Thanks!

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------

